# guppy birthing help!



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

So this is my first time purposefully breeding my guppy. She is around 2
6 or 7 weeks along in her pregnancy. I have been watching her closely, so she has been having "labor signs." She has been listless, chased by other tank mates, and not really the really hungry buggar she usually is, so I came home tonight to see her crammed into my large plant. I decided to try a breeding net, it is a sinlge box with plants at the top and bottom. She is also quite squared off, I now really know what that looks like. So my question is how long should I leave her in there if she doesn't give birth tonight. I will only be up for a few more hours and don't wanna stress her to death, but I really want the babies to survive this time. Any and all advice would be wonderful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I decided to take her out of the net. She was only in there an hour and was showing great signs of what I took as stress. She was swimming into the sides of the net and gasping. I dont know if that means labor or not, but she was not happy. I could just tell. So I am letting her be in the tank. It is in my 20 gallon community tank so I think I will just let nature takes it course and leave the 2 in my 5 gallon tank be my mommies. But any advice is still appreciated!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want to get lots of babies, then the best thing to do is to set up a birthing tank just for getting them. A simple little tank, or even a plastic tub, with a simple filter and a bunch of floating/clumpy plants in it will do nicely. Plop the momma fishy in, and she'll drop her fry no problem, stress free. ( well, a lot less, anyway )


----------



## naksampotah (Nov 30, 2010)

you can put fish hatchery in your tanks. watch your fish closely. if you see a black spot near its anus it will give birth soon. put it in the hatchery. remove the adult fish after it gave birth. you can feed your new fishes with microns, sinking pellets#1, hard boiled eggs and micro worms. feed 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had a few successful guppy births, and all I've done was set up a small 1.5g glass nursery or 'birth tank'. It had a small Hydor Mini Heater, one or two clumped silk plants (I refuse to use plastic plants, as they tear up the fins of my fish... all the time, without fail), and no bubbler. The reason I had no bubbler set up, is because of the small size of the tank... it would stress the mother out far more than necessary (and stress is never necessary). 

So I just plop the pregnant guppy (or platy, swordtail, molly, etc) into the tank, and wait. That's it! She never comes out until she's had her fry. Usually it takes 2-3 days before the fry are born, after the mother has been put in. 

But, even though I didn't use an air-stone or anything, it is VERY important to change some of the water daily, until she has her fry. Even though guppies are pretty hardy, especially the fry (compared to most), they are still prone to diseases... and a dirty little tank will definitely make some babies very ill.


----------

